# Horabaixa



## TraductoraPobleSec

Em pregunto quina idea teniu de la paraula "horabaixa". A banda d'una enorme diferència de registre, oi que una cosa és l'_horabaixa_ com l'entenen a les illes i una altra cosa com la fem anar aquí (quan la fem anar, és clar...)?


----------



## belén

Per jo l'horabaixa es la vostra tarda.

No sabia que a "aquí" (entenc que quan dius "aquí" dius a Poble Sec i voltants  ) també s'empreava.

Be


----------



## brau

Només apuntar que l'horabaixa illenca i la tarda principantina és la vesprada valenciana, encara que supose que això ja ho sabieu. Horabaixa a València no l'he sentida mai, però el que jo crec que entendria un valencià que sentira aquesta paraula per primera vegada correspondria més o menys amb el que per aquestes parts solem dir "poqueta nit", és a dir, aquelles hores en que se'n va el sol i es va escampant la foscor.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Només apuntar que l'horabaixa illenca i la tarda principantina és la vesprada valenciana, encara que supose que això ja ho sabieu. Horabaixa a València no l'he sentida mai, però el que jo crec que entendria un valencià que sentira aquesta paraula per primera vegada correspondria més o menys amb el que per aquestes parts solem dir "poqueta nit", és a dir, aquelles hores en que se'n va el sol i es va escampant la foscor.


 
Aquí anava jo! _Bravo_, Brau! Aquí (perdona pel díctic, Belén; vull dir, al Poble Sec i arreu del Principat! ) sí que existeix "horabaixa", tot i que ja ningú no ho diu i ha passat a pertànyer a un registre prou elevat i literari. De tota manera, crec que aquí no volia/vol dir _tarda_ com a Mallorca, sinó que és el primer vespre o la boqueta nit vostra... Per cert, ja t'ho buscaré, Brau, però hi va haver un fil fa molt de temps sobre boqueta/poqueta nit. Jo crec que és boqueta... BocaNit

Fins ara!


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Aquí anava jo! _Bravo_, Brau! Aquí (perdona pel díctic, Belén; vull dir, al Poble Sec i arreu del Principat! ) sí que existeix "horabaixa", tot i que ja ningú no ho diu i ha passat a pertànyer a un registre prou elevat i literari. De tota manera, crec que aquí no volia/vol dir _tarda_ com a Mallorca, sinó que és el primer vespre o la boqueta nit vostra... Per cert, ja t'ho buscaré, Brau, però hi va haver un fil fa molt de temps sobre boqueta/poqueta nit. Jo crec que és boqueta...
> 
> Fins ara!



Com diria ma mare, ara si que m'has boixat! 

Jo sempre he dit "a poqueta nit" i crec que tot el món ho pronuncia així. És clar que com la diferència és simplement la sonorització o ensordiment de la consonant bilabial, és ben fàcil no notar res diferent si no pares be l'orella. He trobat el fil (em prohibeixen posar l'URL, per principiant), i segons diu samaruc sembla ser que les dues formes són correctes. Segons crec jo, el que va passar probablement va ser que en un principi l'expressió era "a boqueta nit", i amb el pas del temps la gent va ensordir la "b" i l'expressió va passar a ser "a poqueta nit". La veritat és que a mi em sembla que tant una forma com l'altra tenen prou sentit.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Veig que has trobat el fil, però de tota manera, l'he pujat! Jo m'havia passat de llesta... Ho sento, xiquet!

Així que res d'horabaixa al País Valencià, oi?


----------



## Eva Maria

TradPobSec,

Sempre associo "horabaixa" amb "cap al tard", és a dir, com dient una mica abans o un xic abans o un poc abans del vespre (la "poqueta nit", vaja).

EM


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Veig que has trobat el fil, però de tota manera, l'he pujat! Jo m'havia passat de llesta... Ho sento, xiquet!
> 
> Així que res d'horabaixa al País Valencià, oi?



Tranquila dona no passa res.  No, que jo sapia horabaixa no ho diem al País Valencià, però mai ho vull assegurar en aquestos casos, perquè sempre et pots trobar algún lloc on si que ho diguen, ja se sap que açò és més llarg que un dia sense pa. Si alguna vegada ho sent ja m'encarregaré jo de posar-ho per ací.


----------



## chics

Hola!!!

A Menorca diuen *horabaixa* per a dir la tarda (havent dinat) i s'utilitza *vespre* per al temps que hi ha entre s'horabaixa i la nit, quan comença a enfosquir. Al Principat no ho havia sentit mai.


----------



## Tige

Jo sempre he dit "tardet" a l'hora de fer-se de nit, encara que potser és un "frangisme"... Algú més ho diu aixi??...
Salutacions a tothom!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> Jo sempre he dit "tardet" a l'hora de fer-se de nit, encara que potser és un "frangisme"... Algú més ho diu aixi??...
> Salutacions a tothom!


 
Ho pots contextualitzar, Tige? Tu diries una frase com ara "Ens veiem aquest tardet i anem al cinema"?

Gràcies, com sempre


----------



## chics

Jo diria que he sentit "Ens veiem a es tardet..." (= vespre) a Menorca i també, ara segur, "al tardet" d'una compaña de feina que és de les terres de l'Ebre.


----------



## Tige

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ho pots contextualitzar, Tige? Tu diries una frase com ara "Ens veiem aquest tardet i anem al cinema"?


 
És més habitual dir "al tardet", com diu Chics que ha sentit.

"Al tardet ens veiem i anem al cinema"
"- A quin hora vindràs? 
- No ho sé; cap al tardet..."

Ho he mirat al Moll Alcover i m'ha sorprès no trobar-ho (i això que per als occidentals el Moll és infal·lible!!)... Potser no és correcte?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> "Al tardet ens veiem i anem al cinema"


 
Ara diré una cosa molt de Barcelona (i mira que no sóc d'aquí... ): "Que maco!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Tige

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ara diré una cosa molt de Barcelona (i mira que no sóc d'aquí... ): "Que maco!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


 
!!
Encara t'ho puc arreglar una mica més "maco"! Parlat, et diria:
"Al tardet mos veem i mo'n anem al cine..." ...!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

, Tige!


----------



## Dixie!

Tige said:


> !!
> Encara t'ho puc arreglar una mica més "maco"! Parlat, et diria:
> "Al tardet mos veem i mo'n anem al cine..." ...!!!



Així ho dic jo també


----------



## brau

Tige said:


> !!
> Encara t'ho puc arreglar una mica més "maco"! Parlat, et diria:
> "Al tardet mos veem i mo'n anem al cine..." ...!!!



Ja posats, jo, llevat de "al tardet", també ho diria exactament igual. Però ara m'entra un dubte, allí a les illes no dirieu "anam"?


----------



## Tige

brau said:


> Ja posats, jo, llevat de "al tardet", també ho diria exactament igual. Però ara m'entra un dubte, allí a les illes no dirieu "anam"?


Jo parlava de la Franja (al menys la part del sud, perquè la Franja també és una zona prou llarga...), però pel que deien Chics i Dixie, "al tardet" es diu igualment a l'Ebre. Pel que sembla, si ho posem damunt d'un mapa, s'ha quedat l'horabaixa al nord, el tardet al mig, i la "boqueta nit" per les terres valencianes... 
Salutacions a tot arreu!!


----------



## brau

Tige said:


> Jo parlava de la Franja (al menys la part del sud, perquè la Franja també és una zona prou llarga...), però pel que deien Chics i Dixie, "al tardet" es diu igualment a l'Ebre. Pel que sembla, si ho posem damunt d'un mapa, s'ha quedat l'horabaixa al nord, el tardet al mig, i la "boqueta nit" per les terres valencianes...
> Salutacions a tot arreu!!



Vaja, per alguna raó he pensat que eres de les illes.  No havia entés allò del "frangisme". Les meues disculpes.


----------



## gvergara

Em pregunto si a les zones on no es fa servir la paraula _tarda_, sino _horabaixa o vesprada_, també s'utilitzen estes formes per a saludar. _Bona vesprada/ horabaixa!_


----------



## loqu

Al País Valencià es fa servir _vesprada_ i no _tarda_. Molta gent saluda dient _bona vesprada_, com indiques.

Tanmateix, este ús no és genuí (ho indiquen Josep Lacreu al _Manual d'ús de l'estàndard oral_ i Eugeni Reig en este article), sinó copiat del castellà. Encara hi ha gent major que no diu _bona vesprada_ sinó _bon dia_ (tot el dia, fins que es fa fosc) o _bon dia de vesprada_.


----------



## germanbz

Curiosament com han comentat jo sempre havia rel.lacionat per una interpretació mental de les paraules com començament de la foscor la "horabaixa" mallorquina amb la "poqueta nit" valenciana, no pensava que l'horabaixa també s'utilitzara per a la resta de la vesprada.


----------

